# Broken Leg



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Awh, I'm so sorry. I hope he heals fast. Atticus broke two of his legs (his front legs, at different times), one from jumping off a grooming table and the other he got stepped on by a huge lab mix. I hope everything turns out well for him!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Poor baby. He'll heal up faster than you could imagine.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Dante and poor you; you must have been frantic for your puppy. I hope you have insurance. I don't. Maybe I should think about getting some. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mimir (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks to the pins holding the bone in place, it doesn't seem to hurt anymore when he moves. Therefore he thinks he's back to normal and wants to play so stinking badly. Just sits in his box staring at me with big eyes (his trademark).

Did not have insurance... gonna have to fix that. If anyone ever questions whether or not I love him, I'm showing them that bill.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Poor guy, I hope he is comfy and getting lots of spoiling!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little man! Hope he is as good as new in no time!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm so sorry to hear about his accident. He looks soooo sad. I imagine he will take some time to heal with that much damage. I'm glad that they were successful with the operation. Sending healing thoughts his way._


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear! Poor little man! Glad the operation was a success.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

OUCH~ Poor Dante! But I'm glad to hear that the surgery went well. 

Poodle hugs from Nickel~


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor thing! I feel so bad for him. It's so hard to see babies and pets in pain


----------



## Mimir (Feb 12, 2011)

Vain little thing seems to have perked up since I re-did his mohawk last night. Can't blame him really. If i am in a bad mood, doing my hair up real nice makes me feel better.  

He has to go back in again today - his bandage is slipping down and they have to re-do it.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, poor Dante! Please give him hugs and kisses from the girls!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How terrible. I hope he heals OK after such a bad break. 

I am glad you posted here. We have 2 small breeds and I cannot stress enough to people about being extra careful with the surroundings of small breeds. They have tiny bones can and DO break easily. Its so painful for them as well as expensive to go through. 

Good luck


----------

